# Team Acid/Nerd LOL whatever we FOTM ATM



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry we have been absent as of late but we will be cleaning up our team acid fourm. Be posting all new Releases here From now on








.. Team consists of

FB
Bryan
Desexton
Myself

Sorry we have been absent No longer







.....


----------



## bigtom624 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see what's coming. I'm definitely looking forward to it.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

About time! !! Shoot Hehe.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

If we're gonna move to teamnerd, we should probably just stop posting new files/code to the teamacid sf page and start posting them to teamnerd's.
No need to move files from one to the other and break links.


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I'd prefer the team acid name. I can go ahead and buy the domain name and reimburse you for the other one in a few weeks.


----------

